# Organic Yogurt Chips



## spldrttngrl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone  

I'm looking for Organic Yogurt chips sold in bulk. I'd like to use these for dipping prezels. Does anyone know where to order it in bulk? I'm from hawaii so I'd probably have to order it online.


----------

